# 18mt help??



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought a 18mt drove it for less then a minute and it makes a funny clicking sound when i give it full throttle any ideas what it might be and how to fix it?????

thanks
Mike


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think you need to shim your diffs as the tourque pressure is pushing the gears apart. I think BRP sells a shim set to help stop your problem.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We do also the diffs may be too tight they need to slip just slightly.


----------

